# Fertility Show on Sunday



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let you know that I'm talking about lesbian family building at the Fertility Show on Sunday afternoon - in case any of you are interested in coming along. The link is here: http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/seminars.html#single

Do come and say hi if you do!

Natalie


----------

